# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Датер нумератор

## Svalexander84

Датер-нумератор МРТУ 1966 года полуавтоматический с ленточными полями-5 мм.Отличное состояние,рабочий+2 баночки чёрных и синих чернил для него фирмы Laco (Germany) =150 грн.
0985294096
[email protected]

----------


## Svalexander84

Up

----------


## Svalexander84

Up

----------


## Svalexander84

Up

----------


## Svalexander84

Ап

----------


## Svalexander84

Актуально + Банка чёрных фирм.чернил Pelikan

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

up

----------


## Svalexander84

130 грн.

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

100 грн.

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

120

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

150

----------


## Svalexander84

150

----------


## Svalexander84

150

----------


## Svalexander84

150

----------


## Svalexander84

120

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

150

----------


## Lesik

за 80 готов купить.... Вы редко обновляете сообщения... дайте тел в ЛС Спасибо...

----------


## sirey

что он бьёт и в каком формате?

----------


## Svalexander84

150

----------


## sirey

> 150


 эээ неее, так ты козу не продашь! (С)

там выше вопрос, можно ответ?

----------


## Светольда

Покажите на бумаге как он выбивает дату и номера! Готова купить!

----------

